# Komische E mail von paypal



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. Februar 2016)

Heho Leute,
Hab gerade meine Emails gecheckt und festgestellt das ich von paypal, also service@paypal.de ne Zahlungsbestätigung bekommen hab. 
Also dumm nur das ich gar kein Paypal hab. Es geht um 70 euro und ein Premium Dienst von phub. In der Mail wird auch mein echter Name angesprochen und es ist ein Link da wo steht Zahlung stornieren. Bevor ich da draufklicke wollte ich aber mal fragen ob das nicht ein böser fake ist oder ich mir Angst machen muss. 
Wie gesagt ich hab ja nichtmal paypal.

Mfg


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Februar 2016)

Wenn du kein PayPal hast und dir die Mail komisch vorkommt, dann würde ich die Mail einfach ignorieren und löschen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2016)

Wenn du kein Paypal hast, dann isses natürlich fake. 

Guck dir den Absender mal genau im Email-Header an, ist sicherlich nicht service@paypal.de. 

Auch kannst du nicht eine Zahlung stornieren


----------



## sunshine1211 (26. Februar 2016)

ist zu 100% Phising Mail ich krieg die auch ab und an /Paypal,Amazon.u.s.w

alle Mails mit links sind Phisingmails.erkennst du immer am Header.


----------



## Bandicoot (26. Februar 2016)

Hatte ich gestern auch drin mit PDF Anhang, , die meinten da hat wer meine Anmelde Mail geändert und ich solle das Richten  über die PDF. 
Gleich gelöscht den schrott, würde PayPal nie so machen.


----------



## Malkolm (26. Februar 2016)

Hab die gleiche mail auch bekommen. Muss sagen, dass sie extrem gut gemacht ist. Keinerlei Rechtschreibfehler, identisches Layout etc.
Nur der große Button in der Mail "Zahlung Stornieren" (die es sonst natürlich nicht gibt) führt, wie erwartet, nicht zu paypal, sondern zu "fall-bearbeitung-paypal.de" und ist damit natürlich phishing 

Trotzdem: Alleine durch die quasi perfekte Aufmachung werden sicherlich sehr sehr viele darauf reinfallen, zumal die Mail auch so geroutet wird, dass derzeit die Spamfilter der deutschen Provider noch nicht darauf anschlagen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Februar 2016)

Nach "komisch" habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. Februar 2016)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nach "komisch" habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.



Du machst ja "komische" Sachen. 

Ne ich habe auch eine Mail bekommen und habe angeblich irgendeiner Porno-Seite 69,99 € überwiesen.
Dabei habe ich auf dieser Mail Addy nicht mal einen PP Account - geht aber schon seit Jahren so.

Daher:
Wenn was von PayPal kommt, zu dieser Mail Adresse, lachen und löschen.


----------



## nibi030 (26. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Paypal hast, dann isses natürlich fake.
> 
> Guck dir den Absender mal genau im Email-Header an, ist sicherlich nicht service@paypal.de.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2016)

Weil Absenderadresse faken heutzutage standard ist, im header siehst den richtigen absender.


----------



## nibi030 (26. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Weil Absenderadresse faken heutzutage standard ist, im header siehst den richtigen absender.



Das stimmt so nicht, gute Spammer gehen so nicht vor und dann noch die Sache mit dem From und Envelope From 

Siehe den editierten Beitrag von mir.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Februar 2016)

Hab die auch bekommen, was mir direkt aufgefallen ist die lieferadresse mit meinem Namen und emailadresse.  Habe dann seperat mein PayPal Konto aufgerufen und dies kontrolliert,  war natürlich nix drin. Ganz wichtig nie über diese dubiosen emails das Konto aufrufen/ links anklicken.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2016)

Insbesondere jetzt mit der Ransomware sollte man alle Komischen mails gar nicht erst öffnen sondern gleich löschen. Egal ob da jetzt was von Mahnung o.ä. im Betreff drinsteht. Alle offiziellen Sachen kommen per Post.


----------



## keinnick (26. Februar 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Weil Absenderadresse faken heutzutage standard ist, im header siehst den richtigen absender.



Aber auch nur den Server. Mailadressen sind, wie Du richtig angemerkt hast, Schall und Rauch.


----------



## Sverre (26. Februar 2016)

kommt wohl daher...

Caseking gehackt? Offenbar Kundendaten gestohlen


----------



## -Moof- (26. Februar 2016)

lol, habe heute auch ne angebliche Zahlungsanweisung bekommen, um 00:30  
soll nen Monat Membership bei por****b jetzt haben, für nur 69,99@ --

habe den Schrott gleich an spoof@paypal.com weitergeleitet, die freuen sich immer und bedanken sich auch.  


gruß-Moof-


----------



## Kiryu (26. Februar 2016)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso man in diesem Fall auch nur eine Sekunde darüber nachgrübeln sollte ob man auf den Link klickt oder nicht, offensichtlicher gehts doch kaum noch, besonders wenn man den referenzierten Dienst überhaupt nicht nutzt?

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Redrudi (26. Februar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Insbesondere jetzt mit der Ransomware sollte man alle Komischen mails gar nicht erst öffnen sondern gleich löschen. Egal ob da jetzt was von Mahnung o.ä. im Betreff drinsteht. Alle offiziellen Sachen kommen per Post.



ich habe da schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht.Inkasso Büros haben auch schon auf gigital umgestellt,nicht alle aber einige und das schlimme daran ist das du im Regen stehst wenn du dann sagst du hast nichts bekommen.Am besten ist natürlich wenn man es erst garnicht dazu kommen lässt.Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht das meißtens was offizielles mit der post kommt.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. Februar 2016)

Das öffnen der Mail ist noch nicht mal so dramatisch - einen Anhang gibt es auch nicht.
Ich denke die Mail setzt auf das Schockmoment indem der Leser auf stornieren klickt und so zu:

a) einer Phishingsite gelangt oder
b) auf eine kontaminierte Site gelangt


----------



## Noobsgodown (26. Februar 2016)

Ich habe auch eine derartige Email bekommen. Letzte Woche Samstag aber bereits. Auch war es keine Zahlungsaufforderung/Zahlungsbestätigung sondern eine Aufforderung, meine Daten zu überprüfen. 

Ich prüfe immer sämtliche Links in einer Email, bevor ich sie anklicke. Absenderadressen können sie ja faxen - URLs glücklicherweise nicht!


----------



## lepathie (26. Februar 2016)

Also, bei mir kam noch NIE eine Spammail durch . Dank Google-Mail & Outlook.com


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. Februar 2016)

Danke hab die Email schon gelöscht. Muss aber sagen die war echt gut geschrieben. Vernünftiges Deutsch ohne Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Februar 2016)

Ich bekomme öfters solche Emails von Paypal, von wegen es gäbe Unstimmigkeiten oder ich solle mein Konto verifizieren oder son Blödsinn. Wenn du Paypal hast, schau am besten in deinen Account und überprüfe deinen Kontostatus. Wenn kein Problem vorliegt, ändert sich auch nichts am Kontostatus. Auf solche Mails würde ich keines Falls reagieren. Einfach löschen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Februar 2016)

Redrudi schrieb:


> ich habe da schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht.Inkasso Büros haben auch schon auf gigital umgestellt,nicht alle aber einige und das schlimme daran ist das du im Regen stehst wenn du dann sagst du hast nichts bekommen.Am besten ist natürlich wenn man es erst garnicht dazu kommen lässt.Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht das meißtens was offizielles mit der post kommt.



Wenn man sagt, man hat ne Mail nicht bekommen, wird die ja dann von den meisten Leuten nochmal geschickt.

Die 3. Mahnung kommt eigentlich immer per Post, eventuell als gleich Einschreiben. Ne Mail ist kein rechtkräftiges Dokument, zumal die ja die Mailadresse kennen müssten.


----------



## Holdie (29. Februar 2016)

Hatte letztens auch ne nette Mail von Paypal bzgl. SEPA Umstellung. Die Mail fing mit"Sehr geehrter Kunde" an. Und weiter unten war dann auch schon der nette Hinweis, wie man Phishing Mails entlarvt.

"*Sicherheitshinweis:* Sie erkennen Spoof oder Phishing-E-Mails oftmals schon in der Anrede. PayPal wird Sie immer mit Ihrem Vor- und Nachnamen anschreiben. Mehr zu Phishing finden Sie unter www.paypal.de/phishing.

Das fand ich nett, von dem Spammer


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Februar 2016)

Holdie schrieb:


> "*Sicherheitshinweis:* Sie erkennen Spoof oder Phishing-E-Mails oftmals schon in der Anrede. PayPal wird Sie immer mit Ihrem Vor- und Nachnamen anschreiben. Mehr zu Phishing finden Sie unter www.paypal.de/phishing.




Das Gemeine an der Sache ist, die benutzen meinen Vor- und Zunamen in der Anrede.
Ich lösche die Dinger nur, weil ich weiß, dass ich nie auf der genannten Pornoseite war
und weil ich gar kein Paypal Konto unter dieser Mail Adresse registriert habe.


----------



## Captn (29. Februar 2016)

Einfach den Link in der Mail markieren und kopieren. Anschließend fügst du das mal in deinem Browser in der Suchleiste ein (aber nicht ausführen!). Da wird dann mit Sicherheit nicht mehr der selbe Text wie in der Mail stehen. Der Absender hat einfach das Label des Hyperlinks geändert. So weißt du immer, von wem die Mail wirklich kommt bzw. welchen Zweck sie hat .


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Februar 2016)

kundenhilfe-paypal.de/bla soll das sein.
Dabei ist diese Domain scheinbar nicht mal vergeben.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Februar 2016)

Man sieht doch im in der Statusleiste (meist unten links, je nach Programm) wenn man mit der Maus über den Link fährt, was für ein link dahinter steckt.


----------



## CSOger (29. Februar 2016)

Warnung: Zahlung an PornHub.com Limited ist ein Phishing-Angriff - NETZWELT


----------

